# Canon AE-1Program.



## Valvebounce (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I inherited my dads gear,
AE-1Program with power winder A,
Remote release cord with bulb lock,
FD 50mm f1.8, 
Canon Speedlite 188A
Hoya 75-260mm f4.5 Macro FD fit. 
Camera works but I think it has the shutter squeak, been so long since I saw it used I'm not sure. Don't know if the power winder works, I haven't put a film in it, the 50mm might have a problem with the diaphragm, the flash doesn't seem to work at least not with my rechargeable batteries, Hoya lens appears to be converted from Pentax S fit and appears to work in manual only. 
The glass is all clean and fungus free. 

Does anyone want to make use of this kit. I don't want to split it up and sell it to make a small amount of money, I don't really have the inclination, it was my dads after all. If you do all well and good but I'd prefer to think you might be going to use it. 
If you are interested pm me and I'll try to arrange getting it to you if you are in the central south of England I may be able to arrange delivery as I'm over there a couple of times in the near future. If you are further afield I will post for cost. 
I'm giving this away FREE you pay the postage. 
If I'm breaking list rules I'll gladly remove this post. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I think it has a new home if it all works out. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

